# Sound Not Working - Fedora



## mitalub (Aug 2, 2007)

I just installed Fedora 7 and the sound isn't working.

(1) When I play the test sound in "system-config-soundcard", I hear nothing, and it asks immediately "Did you hear the sample sound?"

(2) When I do "alsamixer", I get the error:
"alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"

(3) Also the file /proc/asound/cards doesn't list my card.

(4) My sound card is being correctly detected - when I run "system-config-soundcard", the correct card is being shown.

(5) I think the driver is correctly installed, "lspci" shows:
03:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)

(6) lsmod output also is correct. lsmod | grep snd shows:
snd_usb_audio 79553 0
snd_usb_lib 19777 1 snd_usb_audio
snd_hwdep 13125 1 snd_usb_audio
snd_mpu401 12777 0
snd_ice1724 73933 0
snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx 8129 1 snd_ice1724
snd_ac97_codec 96613 1 snd_ice1724
ac97_bus 6465 1 snd_ac97_codec
snd_ak4114 13377 1 snd_ice1724
snd_seq_dummy 7877 0
snd_seq_oss 33473 0
snd_seq_midi_event 11073 1 snd_seq_oss
snd_seq 50609 5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event
snd_pcm_oss 43457 0
snd_mixer_oss 19521 1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm 74949 5 snd_usb_audio,snd_ice1724,snd_ac97_codec,snd_ak4
114,snd_pcm_oss
snd_timer 24901 2 snd_seq,snd_pcm
snd_page_alloc 13769 1 snd_pcm
snd_pt2258 8257 1 snd_ice1724
snd_i2c 9537 2 snd_ice1724,snd_pt2258
snd_ak4xxx_adda 11457 2 snd_ice1724,snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx
snd_mpu401_uart 12225 2 snd_mpu401,snd_ice1724
snd_rawmidi 26817 2 snd_usb_lib,snd_mpu401_uart
snd_seq_device 11981 4 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi
snd 53317 18 snd_usb_audio,snd_hwdep,snd_mpu401,snd_ice1724,
snd_ac97_codec,snd_ak4114,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_ pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,
snd_timer,snd_pt2258,snd_i2c,snd_ak4xxx_adda,snd_m pu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
_device
soundcore 11681 1 snd


(7) The contents of /root/scsrun.log shows:
------- System Config Soundcard Log --------
Fri Aug 3 17:50:21 EDT 2007

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1351: (_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card
aplay: main:545: audio open error: No such device
amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory



Any help please?


----------



## mitalub (Aug 2, 2007)

A bit more info - when I run system-config-soundcard, there is actually a second sound card being detected.. I see the correct VIA card, and then also something called "PNPb006". The VIA is set as the default, but could the second one be messing things up? What would this second one refer too?


----------



## mitalub (Aug 2, 2007)

I still haven't resolved this problem. I did notice the following message in /var/log/message

localhost kernel: ICE1724: probe of 0000:03:02.0 failed with error -5

Does anyone know what this message would mean, or how to debug? Thanks!


----------

